
The Primitives of Elixir Concurrency: A Full Example - alvises
https://www.poeticoding.com/the-primitives-of-elixir-concurrency-full-example
======
alvises
In this article we see how to use `spawn`, `send` and `receive` to make
multiple concurrent HTTP requests, merging the results in a single one. Then
we see how to refactor our code with `Task`, which makes everything easier.

The most passionate will find a small challenge at the end.

